# New Lethrinops from Malawi??



## nettmd (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello!
Iâ€™m new to this forum, and I would like to get some help with identifying a possible new lethrinops species.
The local seller here in Norway caught this him selves 2-3 months ago in the northern part of the Malawi sea at the border to Tanzania. Initially they couldnâ€™t identify it properly, but a local expert in Malawi told them it was a â€


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

I have nothing of use to add, but very attractive fish. Kudos.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Lethrinops are hard to ID. Konings has some nice pics in his book. They are all pretty new to the hobby since they ahve not been kept much.

The "Letherinus" name he gave is probably just a wild guess


----------



## andybt1984 (Sep 13, 2006)

It looks very similar to a fish I had a few years ago which was named Lethrinops sp. purple Chilumba. It could be pretty much the same fish just from a further round the lake. A lot of Lethrinops do look very similar though.


----------



## ArmeyGal (Mar 24, 2004)

If they were there in Malawi, why not ask Ad Konings to ID it for them? Im sure if someone would have asked him, he would have jumped on Iding a new varient. Ad is THE goto guy...lol :lol:


----------



## nettmd (Feb 25, 2009)

ArmeyGal said:


> If they were there in Malawi, why not ask Ad Konings to ID it for them? Im sure if someone would have asked him, he would have jumped on Iding a new varient. Ad is THE goto guy...lol :lol:


hehe..sure! I'll seach for his mail adress!
I found a danish thread with a familiar fish. http://cichlids.akvariefisk.dk/forum/thread/?ID=858461 
They ID it as "Lethrinops sp. Ipyana". He is the admin at www.wildcichlids.com. I'll ask him before I bother Ad Konings!! opcorn:


----------



## nettmd (Feb 25, 2009)

I got some more info. The fish is from a shoal they caught near Ipyana. They can't identify it properly and have already send pictures to Ad Konings to ID them.


----------



## nettmd (Feb 25, 2009)

double post...


----------

